

 10 Tools for Creating Infographics and Visualizations - edmaroferreira
http://www.seomoz.org/blog/10-tools-for-creating-infographics-visualizations

======
edmaroferreira
Infographics have been used and abused, but I believe that showing information
graphically is an important method of communication.

